# LCR Thoughts?



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi all. I heard a rumor of this from my LGS a couplke of weeks ago. Seems the owner spoke to a VP at ruger and "guessed" at something like this. Any ways...any thoughts?

http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firea...pe=Double Action&famlst=65&variation=Alaskan®

(polymer frame, aluminm cylinder j-frame sizish .38+P revolver)


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

niadhf said:


> Hi all. I heard a rumor of this from my LGS a couplke of weeks ago. Seems the owner spoke to a VP at ruger and "guessed" at something like this. Any ways...any thoughts?
> 
> http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firea...pe=Double Action&famlst=65&variation=Alaskan®
> 
> (polymer frame, aluminm cylinder j-frame sizish .38+P revolver)


No thoughts, but I bet I buy one!


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

To me, Ruger has been synonymous with indestructible revolvers, and now they come out with this nasty little piece of tupperware and aluminum. That's even worse than S&W's scandium revolvers.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> No thoughts, but I bet I buy one!


give us an update when you do.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

More info at this Ruger website dedicated to the new weapon:

http://www.ruger-firearms.com/LCR/

Aluminum frame, poly grip-frame, stainless-steel cylinder, and butt-ugly through-and-through. :anim_lol:
That level of ugly doesn't happen by accident; they had to WORK at it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I think it is an innovative design, and if it proves to be safe, accurate, and durable, they will make a huge profit from it. That is good for the gun industry and gun owners, in general, even if it is not your particular 'cup of tea.' The general good health and success of American gun manufacturers is important during these times of governmental assault on the second amendment.

My personal opinion on the way it looks, and being made of less substantial materials than the Rugers of the past, is that I don't care. If it will shoot +P 124 grain Gold Dots accurately at 7 yards, and fit in my blue jean pockets without being a dead give-away, it is superior to the LCP I carry frequently now, and most other pocket guns. It is just a tool to be used to get away from bad guys, or make them run away from you, anyway...definitely not a showpiece or a range gun.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I won't be in the market for one, but I appreciate the innovation.

Obviously in competition with Smith's scandium revolvers, I don't see it doing that well with a MSRP of $525, $700 something with the lasergrips. For that money I could get an all metal Smith chambered in something larger than 38 special +P.

A plastic and aluminum 38 special revolver needs to be priced much lower I think.


----------



## perchjerk (Feb 5, 2009)

bringing this thread back! i agree with last poster about the price. thats rediculous. ruger's wheel guns on excelent but if im going to pay 500-700 for a wheel gun ill make sure it has S&W on it!


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

It will certainly not replace my S&W Model 60 of twenty two years vintage. Nor will it replace my S&W Airlite T of nine years vintage. I am a real Ruger fan but I'm just not sure about the LCR. Perhaps the thought of a part-plastic revolver is just too revolting?


----------

